# RIP Piet Kee



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Yesterday Dutch organist and composer Piet Kee passed away, aged 90. He played works of Sweelinck, Pachelbel, Bruhns, Buxtehude, Bach, Walther, Mendelssohn, Franck, Alain, Reger, Hindemith, Andriessen and Messiaen on 11 Chandos records. Rest in peace.

One of his own works, Confrontation for church organ and three street organs:


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

I wasn't previously familiar with his compositions. I'm glad you posted this one - the combination of lowly and highly regarded instruments has always fascinated me, but music for such combinations isn't all that common. The types of organs not usually considered suitable for serious music, such as these street organs, and also instruments like the calliope, have unique qualities that are worth exploring.


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

Sad news

Thanks for all the wonderful music!

RIP :angel:


----------

